# Is it ok to feed my rats raw almonds?



## Wow (Mar 26, 2014)

My rats love almonds, and I can find raw, unsalted almonds for them. But I heard that almonds are toxic for rats. Is this true? I'm a new owner, please help.


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Bitter almonds I would never feed a rat, they contain molecules which release cyanide (I'm guessing it's the same reason apple seeds, cherry stones etc. are poisonous to rats...??).

Sweet almonds shouldn't contain any cyanide, but still, as they're fatty they probably should only be reserved as a one off treat every now and then.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

The roasted unsalted almonds from the grocery store are okay for them. My rats love those and get them as a treat every so often. =P


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Almonds aren't toxic to rats in small amounts. I give them almonds in the shell and they love the challenge of nibbling through the shell to get to the nut inside. 

"Bitter almonds" are found inside the middle of a peach pit. These contain trace amounts of cyanide, and probably shouldn't be fed to your rat.


----------



## Wow (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks, guys. These replies are very helpful.


----------

